# March POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for March photo of the month here!... The POTM competition NOW HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of MARCH in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## woodsac

*"Lock" by erick






*900 pixel version here: http://ymages.com/galerie/forums/900/ecluse_6202-208.jpg


----------



## Efergoh

Alex_B's Steel City at night.


----------



## JohnMF

Pigs_can_fly: Faith Lim 1


----------



## Jim Gratiot

Joy Ride by woodsac


----------



## lostprophet

*...and then on to Kimmeridge 

by flyingseale
*


----------



## lostprophet

My Blue, Blue Chicago Day    by Corry


----------



## lostprophet

Those high peaks  - by Alex_B


----------



## Alex_B

is this ok?  by spako


----------



## cubcub

Sunrise by Naicidrac.


----------



## cubcub

Butterflies!!! by Orgnoi1


----------



## JTHphoto

#1 in *Especially for Ravi: "Fire in the Sky"* by _LaFoto_


----------



## jimiismydaddy

Watching the sun go down by tonyeck







and

Lots of interesting summer weather bytonyeck


----------



## Claff

#4, "Male Mallard", from "some flights and an owl" by Raymond J Barlowhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=3743


----------



## megapaws

Yearning for freedom...? by hape


----------



## MrMatthieu

Self Portrait by Naicidrac


----------



## benjikan

Alex_B said:


> is this ok?  by spako



Very nice Alex..I love the counter'point' between the Cactus and Bubble, some serious tension there..At least potentially.

Ben


----------



## benjikan

MrMatthieu said:


> Self Portrait by Naicidrac



C'est vraiment genial..Bravo!

Ben


----------



## mmxbreaks

Saw a competition on thinkcamera.com - apparently giving away an Olympus E400 DSLR kit for their current monthly compo!

I think I may have to enter that one. Direct link:
_taken away_


----------



## LaFoto

Well mmxbreaks, I'm afraid our TPF POTM competition is exclusively for photos that have been shown by our own members in our own galleries... 
Therefore I must take out the link. Sorry.


----------



## Mainiac

Sunset Over Sacramento River by SkyscraperSunset


----------



## ariadne76

Last Check Point by emayd


----------



## cherrymoose

Takin a stroll, (#1), by JonnyVPA


----------



## flyingseale

Views from Ivinghoe Beacon, by Mohain.


----------



## flyingseale

The day before the first day of spring, by Rathbone


----------



## THORHAMMER

*Toronto's Distillery District...With Added Night

GOM
*


----------



## THORHAMMER

*A stormcloud over the city

Tantalus
*

see februarys nomination/voting thread


----------



## LaFoto

*Tyson*, _Early morning barn fire kills 2 horses_


----------



## LaFoto

THORHAMMER, your nomination for the Tantalus-photo cannot stay, I'm afraid, for he posted that one on 25 February and it should only be photo posted in the month of March to be nominated for this very (i.e. the March-)POTM...

Plus it has been nominated for the Feb-POTM and is out there for voting NOW!


----------



## RMThompson

Jim Gratiot said:


> Joy Ride by woodsac


 
HOLY GEEZ.... is that even a photograph?

amazing!


----------



## Efergoh

Child w/ Orange by The_Traveler


----------



## Steph

Lanscape of dreams #3 by astrodav68.


----------



## danalec99

Last Attempt, by MrMatthieu


----------



## danalec99

Last Attempt, by MrMatthieu


----------



## JTHphoto

#1 in *Chasing light tornadoes in Northern Alberta - 3/27/07 early morning *by _dewey._


----------



## firemedic0135

*Here is the whole reason why I got into Photography....* By BoblyBill


----------



## BoblyBill

WOW... I would have never expected to be nominated... Thank you...


----------



## firemedic0135

BoblyBill said:


> WOW... I would have never expected to be nominated... Thank you...


 Your welcome:thumbup:  this is the first one I have ever nonminated


----------



## Alex_B

blimey, too many good images appearing here... so my chances of winning are dwindling


----------



## Mainiac

*Two of a kind flower shots* by Tantalus




http://678599311961728.csclphoto.ca/20070326/images/20070326113-45.jpg


----------



## cherrymoose

An Unusual Trip, #4-- by Funky


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Spring is here! #3 by mdw*






Tear gas incoming! by anbeck





*Back From the Dead by WNK*


----------



## Tatiana

Refuel, by MrMatthieu


----------



## Mainiac

*Sweet rain for sweet droplets by astrodav68 *


*




*


----------



## brighteyesphotos

*Selective Color (Brass) by Efergoh*


----------



## PNA

Hope this is not too late......

_*Pismo Beach Storm*_ by: gmarquez


----------

